# Wer rastet, der rostet



## Rocky-92 (29. Juli 2009)

Tach zusammen,
ich fahre ein ´92 RM Altitude. Besser gesagt, jetzt fahre ich es nicht, weil es ziemlich nackig dahängt. Grund: Rost
Der Rost ist zwar jetzt weg, aber der Lack auch.

Meine Frage: `92 waren die Teamfarben noch Rot/Gelb... so wie bei meinem ersten RM Alti T.O. von `91
Kennt zufällig jemand den Farbcode? CMYK oder HKSN oder RAL (was da halt in Frage kommt)

Ich hab schon wegen Logo und Schriftzug nach Vancouver geschrieben, aber noch keine Antwort

Danke schon mal und viele Grüße


----------



## fritzn (31. Juli 2009)

Empfehlenswerte Rocky Decals gibts hier, auf Vancouver kann man eher nicht zählen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=174402&highlight=rocky+decals

Und mit den deutschen und europäischen Farbcodierungen wird es auch eher schwierig.
http://www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de/
Habe diesen Tip von einem in Sachen Retro-Rockys sehr aktiven Forumsmitglied bekommen, jedoch noch keine eigene Erfahrung. Da würd ich mal anrufen.

Viel Spaß mit dem Projekt Restauration - sowas ist immer spannend und wird hier und im Classic Bikes Bereich gerne gelesen, insbesondere mit Bildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky-92 (1. August 2009)

@fritzn
Danke schon mal für die Tips..
..echt lustig, kurz nach Deinem Beitrag kam ne mail aus Kanada.
Das "Projekt" sehen sie als sehr wertvoll an, aber  nüscht!
Keene Farbcodes, keene Sticker (heissen heute wohl "decals") und auch keine Connection zu irgendwelchen Original-Parts. Bissel arm

Is eben überall so, keiner machts Dir so gut, wie Du Dir selber....


----------



## swannema (1. August 2009)

Ich habe noch ein 97er Vertex T.O., vermutlich sind die Farben die gleichen. Das Gelb wird nicht so schwierig werden (Ich glaube das war RAL1023), beim Rooster Red sehe ich da eher Probleme. Ich werde am Montag Abend mal mit ner RAL-Karte schauen ob es da etwas vergleichbares gibt. Zur Not könnte ich meine Lackkollegen mal fragen, ich bin nur der Spezialist für das Einfärben von Kunststoffen. Ich habe noch eine 96er Marzocchi Z2 in den Teamfarben, die könnte ich denen als Vorlage geben.


----------



## Rocky-92 (1. August 2009)

swannema schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein 97er Vertex T.O., vermutlich sind die Farben die gleichen. Das Gelb wird nicht so schwierig werden (Ich glaube das war RAL1023), beim Rooster Red sehe ich da eher Probleme. Ich werde am Montag Abend mal mit ner RAL-Karte schauen ob es da etwas vergleichbares gibt. Zur Not könnte ich meine Lackkollegen mal fragen, ich bin nur der Spezialist für das Einfärben von Kunststoffen. Ich habe noch eine 96er Marzocchi Z2 in den Teamfarben, die könnte ich denen als Vorlage geben.




Na wenn das klappt! Das wär suuuupaa

Wenn das Alti wieder strahlt gibts ein schönes Posting hier!


----------



## Rocky-92 (1. August 2009)

@swannema
Stimmt ja überhaupt! Rooster Red! Ist das nicht genau die Farbe von der Nationalflagge? Allerdings eher Blutrot, wegen der Geschichte (1. Weltkrieg)
Ich hab mal bei Wikipedia reingeschaut:
Das kanadische Kulturministerium empfiehlt verschiedene Druckfarben, die bei der Herstellung einer Flagge verwendet werden sollten:


General Printing Ink, No. 0-712;
Inmont Canada Ltd., No. 4T51577;
Monarch Inks, No. 62539/0
Rieger Inks, No. 25564
Sinclair and Valentine, No. RL163929/0
 Diese Farben entsprechen 0/100/100/0 im CMYK-Farbmodell oder PMS032 bzw. PMS485 im Pantone-Farbsystem.


Ok, das sind Druckfarben, aber vielleicht können Deine Lackjungs was damit anfangen (was das in RAL wäre)


* Internet is doch was tolles... (bisweilen) *


----------



## fritzn (1. August 2009)

Ja, leider ist die Firma nicht mehr ganz das, was sie mal war.

Was meinst Du mit Connection zu irgendwelchen Originalparts?
Die Kataloge findest du auf http://www.mtb-kataloge.de.
Oder auf http://www.retrobike.co.uk.

Wie hast Du den CMYK Wert errechnet?


----------



## Rocky-92 (1. August 2009)

Danke für die links...
leider bin ich ne ganze Weile sozusagen "raus" gewesen (viel Arbeit und kaum Zeit) und steig jetzt erst mal wieder ein. Deshalb hab ich auch bissel den Anschluß an so einige Entwicklungen verpasst.

Den CMYK Wert hab ich nicht ausgerechnet, der stand bei Wiki mit drin
ABER
ich hab da mal was zusammengebastelt (Bild), da sind die Farbwerte direkt miteinander verglichen...  und jetzt kann ich mir aussuchen, welche Schattierung die richtige ist.
Vielleicht ist der Ansatz von swannema doch richtiger
einfach ne Farbkarte dranhalten (Voraussetzung ist ein T.O. und die Farbkarte!)

Insgesamt find ich es super, wie hier die Unterstützung kommt!


----------



## fritzn (1. August 2009)

Am Monitor kann man das halt nicht vergleichen. Der kann kein CMYK, RAL etc darstellen. Es sei denn, Du hast ein farbecht kalibriertes System.


----------



## swannema (3. August 2009)

So, das Gelb ist nahezu zu RAL1018 (Zinkgelb) identisch, zum Rooster Red passt RAL 3032 (Perlrubinrot) perfekt. Mein Rad ist von 97, da kann es schon leichte Farbtonverschiebungen zum Original geben, deswegen gibt es keine 100%ige Garantie, aber einem normalen Menschen fallen die Unterschiede eh nicht auf.
Ich benutze meine Augen, schließlich befasse ich mich schon seit über 20Jahren mit Farbnachstellungen. Die Augen sind besser wie jeder Farbcomputer, insbesondere wenn es um Perlglanzgfarben geht, wie z.B. beim Rooster Red.


----------



## Rocky-92 (4. August 2009)

Spitze, da kann ich jetzt sozusagen lostoben und Farbe kaufen! Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen Tip, welcher Lack (Hersteller) gut geeignet ist?

Durch einen link von fritzn bin ich drauf gestossen (worden), dass man zum Abschluß das ganze auch transparent Pulvern könnte... ist das besser als ein 2k Klarlack?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

